# success!



## 21704 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi - don't know if this will help anyone else but I've been taking a level teaspoon of psyllium husks every morning in water plus a large glass of water afterwards (probably adds up to a pint in total) and it has helped enormously. The jar reckons I should have 2 teaspoons twice a day but I think that would spell disaster for me! I've had lots of diarrhoea in the past and although it's not completely gone I only take immodium about once a month now. I had started with Fybogel but all the additives were irritating my bladder! Weird I know! The plain husks are much better and fine to swallow as long as you stir them like crazy before drinking!. Hope this might help someone else


----------

